# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Recommended resources to learn PowerBI?

## existenceproduct

I will be starting a new position in two and a half weeks and I am looking to do a crash course on Power BI Resources since my new position will rely on that heavily.

For reference, I have experience with creating and choosing visuals with various tools. I have also used IBM dashboards and Python Dash. I am interested in a resource for learning the ins and outs of PowerBI specifically rather than dashboarding in general

----------

